# eyes



## Mortaleternal (Aug 12, 2003)

She isn't a friendly person. Yet she isnt a mean one. She doesn't like people. never had never will, She was small for her age, She stunted her growth she says,but they say she is half pixie, Pixies are small. She stands at the door of the matchmakers house wondering wether or not to actoully go in. to make everyone proud and lead a pampered life or to run and lead the life she always wanted to live. She longed the path of  wanderer, a travaler through worlds a warrior with so much courage so much honor. Would she have to choose the life of a house wife, a woman, no more, just sitting there doing nothing. That was true evil. The rain pouded like a drum roll as she made her final step towards the door. Her black hair rolled in wet mobs down to her hips. A sparkle in her skin revealed the paleness hidden by the gray sky, Her eyes a deep rain clouded gray instead of the dazzling velvet red they usually wore. ONe more step and she would be inside, she would be safe, yet she would be afraid. she thought her options, Run over yonder to somewhere she has yet to know, or leave her faith in a man deemed suitable for her, with no love no life. Her eyes remained cluttered with confusions as the towns people stared at watched. Her eyes remained, calm, cool, sickly grey, She did not see the people whispering her eyes in wonder, she did not see the matchmaker staring at her curiously, she did not see the man of every womans dream look pray for her decision. She did not see anything but the two possibilities. Her eyes wore blank. 

Now you decide!!!!!! Does she run away? or does she walk in and get matched


----------

